# Stc 1000 For Chest Freezer Use



## milob40 (7/1/11)

i want to use my chesty as a second brew cabinet (issues sorted)and a chiller for my kegs.
those of you that use a chest freezer for a kegerator, do you just tape the sensor to the keg
or is there a more ingenious way to tackle the problem with keeping at a steady temp?


----------



## raven19 (7/1/11)

I just have my sensor strapped/taped to the outside of the fermentor in my fridge, with some foam over it to help insulate it from air temp fluctuations. A keg would be no different imo.


----------



## praxis178 (7/1/11)

In one I have it taped to the fermenter in the other (keg fridge) it sits in a 1L jug of water that I top up change as needed, both hold the same temp profile +/- 0.3C....


----------



## Brown_hound (7/1/11)

raven19 said:


> I just have my sensor strapped/taped to the outside of the fermentor in my fridge, with some foam over it to help insulate it from air temp fluctuations. A keg would be no different imo.




Ingenious... Top idea.


----------



## milob40 (7/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> In one I have it taped to the fermenter in the other (keg fridge) it sits in a 1L jug of water that I top up change as needed, both hold the same temp profile +/- 0.3C....


is the end of the temp sensor water proof?
this would solve my prob but to me it looks like a crapy sesor hooked to the 2 wires


----------

